# Simple jail question



## noobster (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't want my jails to start automatically on boot, but still be able to start them manually. How can I achieve that?


----------



## vivek (Sep 7, 2009)

Remove the following line from /etc/rc.conf (however keep the rest of jail config lines)

```
jail_enable="YES"
```

To start manually type

```
/etc/rc.d/jail forcestart
/etc/rc.d/jail forcestart jailname
/etc/rc.d/jail forcerestart jailname
/etc/rc.d/jail forcerestop jailname
```


----------



## noobster (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks! I knew I had to set jail_enable="NO", but I was not familiar with the 'force' commands.


----------



## devel (Sep 8, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Remove the following line from /etc/rc.conf (however keep the rest of jail config lines)
> 
> ```
> jail_enable="YES"
> ...



Actually

```
jail_enable="YES"
jail_list=""
```
is more obvious solution


----------

